# how would i know?



## Mr. Johnson (Dec 11, 2013)

I know i will have a lot of questions, some of wich I found the answers and opitions too. One thing I havent been able to find is "How would I know which hand to hold my slingshot?".

I'm right hand dominate


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

What ever feels most natural and the most comfortable it doesn't matter which eye dominates the other all that matters is hitting the target. welcome to the forum.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If your right hand and right eye dominant, it would be best to hold in your left hand. It is more an issue of the dominant eye and sighting down the bands.


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

cairomn said:


> What ever feels most natural and the most comfortable it doesn't matter which eye dominates the other all that matters is hitting the target. welcome to the forum.


And enjoying yourself is even more important that hitting your target. Treefork is right too. Again welcome to the forum


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Agreed with Treefork; you'll get the best results holding the fork with your left hand.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That cursive font is really annoying!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

?? Where is there cursive?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ?? Where is there cursive?


The first post when viewed on an i-phone. I notice that some peoples posts do that. I have no idea why?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > ?? Where is there cursive?
> ...


Legit cursive? I see fancy italics, but not actual cursive...you see "loopy" connected letters & everything?!


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

treefork said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > ?? Where is there cursive?
> ...


And ipad... Wierd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm on an ipad. But it's so frikkin annoying when you got your buzz on and you grab your ipad and your like whattttttt??? And your zooming in to read that shit. I'm not trying to start anything. Just sating how I felt I guess.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I'm on an ipad. But it's so frikkin annoying when you got your buzz on and you grab your ipad and your like whattttttt??? And your zooming in to read that ****. I'm not trying to start anything. Just sating how I felt I guess.


...be happy I'm typing & not writing these posts; you'd HATE me! I love writing cursive...in fact, I've to put forth a concerted effort to "print" properly...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

OK. Back to helping the new guy. lol


----------



## Mr. Johnson (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks guys..


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

How would you know? Simple really: you try!

I'm right hand/right eye dominant also, and 'logic' and the experience of the old hands dictate I'd be best off with my frame in my left hand and my pouch in my right. Sort of like I shoot a rifle: left hand under the barrel right hand on the trigger.
However, I found that in doing that I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn at ten feet. So I tried the other way around and things improved tenfold.

So just experiment and see what feels good for you.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm on an Ipad. Doesn't do that with me. Though I like cursive. It's what I exclusively write in and I find it easier to read for some reason. So anyway, back on topic. Just try both hands and see which one feels more natural to you.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Sunchierefram said:


> I'm on an Ipad. Doesn't do that with me. Though I like cursive. It's what I exclusively write in and I find it easier to read for some reason. So anyway, back on topic. Just try both hands and see which one feels more natural to you.


Here is what I see on the first post? For me its harder to read then the standard font. You do not see the same?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well yes, it's in cursive on mine. But I can read cursive really easily. Probably just because I'm so used to writing it.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Right hand dominant. Hold in right hand draw with left. Go figure. Whatever hand shoots best is the correct one


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on an Ipad. Doesn't do that with me. Though I like cursive. It's what I exclusively write in and I find it easier to read for some reason. So anyway, back on topic. Just try both hands and see which one feels more natural to you.
> ...


This is what I get ...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i can shoot with either hand, but im mostly left hand slingshot hold.

@ s.s. slinger and t.t. heres what i see :rofl:


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm a righty. I hold it in my left hand like I would hold a bow, pulling with my dominant hand.


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> That cursive font is really annoying!


I just wanna know why the little guy is not using a slingshot ? Lol


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > Sunchierefram said:
> ...


I'm absolutely heartbroken for your cursive troubles. Now can we please get back on topic and help the new guy?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree with the eye dominance looking down the bands. We arent talking about 35,40,55 pound pull weights like bows so the aiming eye is more important for me. Hope that helps.

Oh, and stop using cursive, it bothers me too. It isn't reading cursive, it is the size of the font that is the pain in the a$$ to read. We don't say anything to Imperial because.... ...well , because he is Imperial. That might not make sense now, but it will.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > S.S. sLinGeR said:
> ...


Hey hey hey...these things take time; I'm still grieving...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll say what I want  And imperial is grandfathered in lol.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

accuracy is pretty much dependent on eye dominance as well as hand dominance. if you're right eye, you would hold the sling in your left hand, your right hand would be considered the trigger(imagine holding a rifle) everything else will work itself out. I'm right hand/right eye & that's how i've hunted since picking up slingshots & guns.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

& on the flip side... use that cursive to your hearts content :rofl:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SmilingFury said:


> I agree with the eye dominance looking down the bands. We arent talking about 35,40,55 pound pull weights like bows so the aiming eye is more important for me. Hope that helps.
> 
> Oh, and stop using cursive, it bothers me too. It isn't reading cursive, it is the size of the font that is the pain in the a$$ to read. We don't say anything to Imperial because.... ...well , because he is Imperial. That might not make sense now, but it will.
> 
> ...





S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I'll say what I want  And imperial is grandfathered in lol.


i use comic font at 14. ive been told that on some other devices it looks funky, big, eye sore . . . hey ! just like me in real life :rofl:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the eye dominance looking down the bands. We arent talking about 35,40,55 pound pull weights like bows so the aiming eye is more important for me. Hope that helps.
> ...


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Imperial said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the eye dominance looking down the bands. We arent talking about 35,40,55 pound pull weights like bows so the aiming eye is more important for me. Hope that helps.
> ...


On my PC it looks fine and it's readable. On my iphone it turns to cursive and is impossible for me to read without zooming in. It's all blurred together when zoomed out.

I concur with the majority opinion that, if right hand and right eye dominant, you should be holding the slingshot in your left hand. Just as you would hold a bow, or wrestle a crocodile.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Jaximus said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > SmilingFury said:
> ...


Good job at keeping on topicS 

I concur that the fonts look different on different devices, but it don't mind either way because I don't were panties 

As far as which hand to hold it in, i am left handed and right eye dominant. I can shoot either way, but prefer and lean more towards holding with my left hand... The great thing about a slingshot is , you can hold it at any angle and use either eye and still find a reference point to aim with. My vote is to hold it the way you naturally want to and use the eye that you are comfortable with, then adjust your positioning to suite it.

LGD


----------

